
Video footage shows Saudi operative in Khashoggi's clothes after he was killed - hudibras
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/22/middleeast/saudi-operative-jamal-khashoggi-clothes/index.html
======
mikejb
According to the article, Mustafa al-Madani was supposed to be used as decoy
for Khashoggi. He even put on a fake beard and glasses - but somehow he failed
to remember that he had full grown black hair on his head. Maybe it's just me,
but that would be the first thing standing out. Assuming the killing was
planned, it was a really botched job - yet one that unfortunately will
probably be still worth it for the Saudis.

